# Where to order FO's now



## Mimi67 (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm bummed b/c I recently got back into making my soaps/lotions and potions, just to find out that my FAVE supplier was No longer selling supplies.  Tennessee Candle And Soap Supply was my go to for FO' and wax.  Now where do I get the same amazing FO's from for my products?!?! 
I've tried a lot of WSP but, they aren't as lucious as TCS was.  Sorry, do not mean any disrespect, I just preferred theirs (TCS)over anyone's... 
 Can Anyone help a lady out?! 
TIA.


----------



## Relle (Feb 6, 2017)

You could try here
http://www.fragranceoilsuppliers.com/csbs.html
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils.aspx
https://www.candlescience.com/
http://oregontrailsoaps.com/
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 6, 2017)

I buy mine from Brambleberry and Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm a fan of BB, WSP, and Nurture (especially since they carry some of my mad oils favs and are planning to carry more). AHRE have some nice ones too, but for my nose I'm more likely to get a miss from them... ditto NG (some are fabulous, but some aren't).


----------



## artemis (Feb 6, 2017)

snappyllama said:


> I'm a fan of BB, WSP, and Nurture (especially since they carry some of my mad oils favs and are planning to carry more). AHRE have some nice ones too, but for my nose I'm more likely to get a miss from them... ditto NG (some are fabulous, but some aren't).



I know what BB is and maybe NG, I think I can figure out what WSP is, but what does AHRE stand for?


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 6, 2017)

artemis said:


> I know what BB is and maybe NG, I think I can figure out what WSP is, but what does AHRE stand for?



Sorry, Aroma Haven Rustic Escentuals. 
NG = Nuture's Garden
WSP = Wholesale Supplies Plus


----------



## Mimi67 (Feb 7, 2017)

I tried to order from lonestar, order went through, then they credited my card?! Weird.  No explanation either.   
Thanks for the input.


----------



## cgsample (Feb 7, 2017)

This might be a good thread to critique my last FO purchase?  I recently made my first purchase with Nature's Garden.  Mainly because they had the oils and butters I was looking for plus fragrance oils I could try.  The oils and butters were great, the FOs, not so much!  Of the 12 FOs I bought, I thought all 12 smelled nasty out of the bottle, a week since soaping all 12, they still smell nasty.  Most were blends that I had not expectation of, but some were basic scents like coconut, grapefruit, sandlewood, still even those were wrong.

I have had good luck with two very small FO companies, Indigo Fragrance and New York Scent in the past, wish I had stayed with them on the FOs.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 7, 2017)

Everyone has different sniffers! I havec tried quite a few of their fo's and been very pleased with several, happy with many and had a few that I didn't like. The coconut craze is decent, but I am not thrilled with coconut fo's in general.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 7, 2017)

Mimi67 said:


> Now where do I get the same amazing FO's from for my products?!?!


 
Which particular FOs did you really love from Tennessee Candle?

When it comes to fragrance oils, its quite impossible for me to be able to stick to just one vendor, since I've found every single last one of them to have their hits and misses in regards to whatever particular FO I like to keep on hand, so my list of favored vendors is somewhat on the large side, although I never ordered anything from Tennessee Candle before. lol

I haven't seen anyone mention Peaks yet. They have some awesome soap/B&B FOs, and they are pretty big in the candle-making dept., too.

Here's a list of the rest of the FO vendors I use on a regular basis for certain, particular FOs:

Rustic Escentuals/Aroma Haven
Daystar
MMS
SweetCakes
OregonTrails
WSP
Nature's Garden
BitterCreekNorth
Brambleberry
Soapalooza


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Feb 7, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention Peaks yet. They have some awesome soap/B&B FOs, and they are pretty big in the candle-making dept., too.
> IrishLass



Peaks was listed on the first link in my post of FO suppliers by each state.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks, Relle! My eyes must've been totally on the blink.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 8, 2017)

I agree with IL.  I purchase from a handful of companies.  I do like several from NG, Peak, WSP, Soapalooza, Fragrance Lab, Aroma Haven etc.  I haven't ordered from Nurture as yet though do love her molds and micas.  Going to place an order soon.


----------



## Mimi67 (Feb 8, 2017)

You guys are awesome.  Love this!! 

I loved all FO's from Tennessee Candles.  Lol. Even the True Lavender & I HATE Lavender. This smelled just like you crushed fresh Lavender buds in your hand. Lovely. Fresh. Intoxicating. Not "cehemicaly made'.  If that makes any sense?! 
Their Duplicate FO's were spot on.  Love Spell Very Sexy Her. Cool water.. pomegrante. Oh gosh.  It goes on.  But , I DO tend to stick with fragrances I know.  I'm scared to step out of the box and try different ones. ��   
Myan Gold, I'd love to try but I'm just terrified of it.  My customer base loves to stick with fragrances they know as well, but   if I purchase a 1 oz bottle, just to test,it may not be a bad thing.  
 Lonestar called me this morning and I spoke to Alicia. The problem was the billing/shipping address difference! Made me feel great that they noticed a difference and got added security, called me!! 
WSP didn't do that!!! Neither did Tennessee Candle Supply.  That's a plus, to me that they were curious  ! ����❤
 I'm actually looking into a couple more companies that y'all named.  I have ordered Bird of Paradise from NG ( 4 oz bottle) and it's horrid.  No one liked it. So. I added it to a swap on another group . Made her day.  So, no go for me on that company. I'm not bashing it, please know this.  
I'd never say they company "totally sucks".. I just wasted money on that one FO and I just prefer to go elsewhere .. ��
 I ordered 
Pink Grapefruit ,Coffee, Pink Chiffon, pink sugar and soy wax for tarts from Lonestar, yesterday evening. They shipped today. So. I'm pleased
  so far.  Can't wait to see if the FO's will please my customers as well as myself.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 8, 2017)

Mimi67 said:


> I'm actually looking into a couple more companies that y'all named.  I have ordered Bird of Paradise from NG ( 4 oz bottle) and it's horrid.  No one liked it. So. I added it to a swap on another group . Made her day.  So, no go for me on that company. I'm not bashing it, please know this.
> I'd never say they company "totally sucks".. I just wasted money on that one FO and I just prefer to go elsewhere .. ��
> I ordered
> Pink Grapefruit ,Coffee, Pink Chiffon, pink sugar and soy wax for tarts from Lonestar, yesterday evening. They shipped today. So. I'm pleased
> so far.  Can't wait to see if the FO's will please my customers as well as myself.



I wouldn't dismiss a supplier because you didn't like one of their fragrances. There will probably be someone on here who says it's their best seller. FOs are a very personal thing. 

I always buy sample sizes first to test AFTER I've read all the reviews on the suppliers website and on here and in our excel sheet.

For our sheet it is best to find someone who liked a fragrance you like then you know they have a similar nose to you.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Feb 8, 2017)

The TCS business was supposedly sold to a large company which means it isn't likely we'll ever see the FOs again.  At one point, I thought Maple Street had the same supplies but apparently they buy from a different supplier.  They just have similar names for their FOs.

I'm about to ask Cosmo (Nurture Soaps) if she would consider duping some of the TCS FOs.  Many are favorites with my friends and me.  I even ended up liking their version of scents I normally intensely dislike like Lovespell and Lilac which says a lot about how well blended the scents are.  More importantly, the scents are clean, long lasting and no hint of DOS anywhere which is more than I can say for other FOs I tried.  I would like to see at least a few duped before I ran out.  

In the meantime, Fragrance Buddy is my second choice.  Their prices are on the low end which initially made me nervous but the quality has been excellent and consistent.   None of my testers with FB FOs have developed DOS so far in over a year.  Ironically, it's the expensive FOs that had the most problem.

I didn't care for the few I tried from WSP and I'm not likely to get many from them unless I need a specific FO for a blend.  In any case, if I end up liking 10% of FOs I try, it's a success.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 8, 2017)

I also get mine from different vendors.  Some have ones I love and hate.  I love love love  electric lemonade and green smoothie from BB,  but their maple FO sent my hubby to the emergency room with an allergic reaction.  It was very scary.  I love Olive and the coconut ones from NG, but my son got me the soda types for Christmas, and they smell great from the bottle, but when I used in bath bombs, the scent changed and it was horrible.

Because I live relatively near lone star candles,  sometimes I buy their FOs, but I find the quality on some not as good, although I love their pink chiffon and love spell type.  So I guess it really depends.

I think I have FO problem, because I cannot have enough of them.  I do not sell my soaps, although randomly I may put one of eBay,  so I have way too many.  And cannot seem to get enough of them!  Thanks God for bath Bombs.  they use a lot of FOs!


----------



## Mimi67 (Feb 9, 2017)

Soapmaker145 said:


> The TCS business was supposedly sold to a large company which means it isn't likely we'll ever see the FOs again.  At one point, I thought Maple Street had the same supplies but apparently they buy from a different supplier.  They just have similar names for their FOs.
> 
> I'm about to ask Cosmo (Nurture Soaps) if she would consider duping some of the TCS FOs.  Many are favorites with my friends and me.  I even ended up liking their version of scents I normally intensely dislike like Lovespell and Lilac which says a lot about how well blended the scents are.  More importantly, the scents are clean, long lasting and no hint of DOS anywhere which is more than I can say for other FOs I tried.  I would like to see at least a few duped before I ran out.
> 
> ...




Awesome!!!! I will look into FB as well...

I suppose I should inbox Kimberly ( former owner of TCS) and ask about the FO's... it never hurts to ask lol.  I just loved her and Brent....
There's lots of input and info here and I appreciate it so much!!! 
You guys rock ❤


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mimi67 said:


> Awesome!!!! I will look into FB as well...
> 
> I suppose I should inbox Kimberly ( former owner of TCS) and ask about the FO's... it never hurts to ask lol.  I just loved her and Brent....
> There's lots of input and info here and I appreciate it so much!!!
> You guys rock ❤



I only found them around summer of 2015.  She and Brent were very nice.  I think he was the nose in the family and he was very gifted.  What a loss! If you get in touch with her, please ask if she sold all the codes to their FOs including some of their older discontinued ones. The information I have about the company is from a thread on the Craftserver board.  Many candle makers are scrambling to find substitutions for the TCS FOs.


----------

